# Aalen, Ellwangen u. Umgebung...



## Bluberle (2. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Kommt irgendwer aus Aalen, Ellwangen oder Umgebung?

Tschö!

__________________________________

FEAR IS THE ENEMY OF PROGRESSION


----------



## XCbiker (4. August 2003)

Hi,

aus Abtsgmünd. 
Wo fährst Du rum?

xcbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluberle (13. August 2003)

Fahr inner City bei uns, geht auch manchmal nach Heubach, zum Rosenstein.

Fahr aber grad mehr Street. Aalen wär auch mal geil, aber allein bockts sichs net.

Hast ma Bock?


----------



## Bluberle (13. August 2003)

********, Sachse bist auch noch? Bin ich auch. Hab grad überlegt, Abtsgmünd is ja gleich nebenan. Katzensprung.

Komisch dass mer uns noch net begegnet sind.

Gehst du noch aufd Schule?


----------



## Carsten (20. August 2003)

Servus

Bin auch aus Aalen (Waldhausen)
gibt zwei Webseiten aus Aalen, meine unter www.schymik.de und die von meinem Kumpel Helmut www.nobrakes.de

Wir trainieren regelmäßig, kennen uns in der Gegend glaub ganz gut aus.

Könnt Euch ja mal melden


----------



## Bluberle (20. August 2003)

Ihr fahrt aber mehr CC oder?

Ich fahr saugern Freeride, bin net so der CC Freak.

Street fahrt ihr gar net, oder?

Tschö!


----------



## NSA (21. August 2003)

@carsten
wohnst du in dem waldhausen bei lorch? oder gibt es bei aalen nochmal eins?


----------



## Carsten (24. August 2003)

wohne in Waldhausen bei Aalen.


----------



## Bluberle (25. August 2003)

> wohne in Waldhausen bei Aalen.



Dann fährst doch bestimmt auch am Rosenstein, oder?


----------



## Carsten (26. August 2003)

nicht regelmäßig, aber doch 10-15 mal pro Jahr
Ebenso Beuren, Himmelreich, Hornberg, Waldstetten
Ist halt dann ne längere Tour von mir zu Hause aus (96 km, 2600 Höhenmeter, wenn man alle Berge auf dem Weg mit nimmt)

Was fährt man so bei Street? So ein bischen a la Trial, Humhpsen, Droppen, Treppen? Mach ich auch, aber bloß gelegentlich und auf einfachem Niveau...dafür hab ich das falsche Material...


----------



## Bluberle (26. August 2003)

Richtig! Also ich steh mehr auf Drops und Treppen.

Ausflüge in Wald stehn bei mir aber auch auf der Tagesordnung.

Noch was: Falsches Material?
Mit nem Votec doch net. Mit dem kannst eh nix falsch machen.
Da kannst ja noch höhere Drops bringen, und noch schneller die Treppen bolzen.

Ich glaub wir müssen uns ma treffen, wie alt bist du?

Tschö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (28. August 2003)

Bin 29 (na ja fast)
Wir fahren regelmäßig Di abend, dann aber wie gesagt CC

Wo bist Du genau her, Heubach?


----------



## Bluberle (29. August 2003)

Nee direkt Ellwangen.

Schau mal ins Last Minute Biking.
Paar Kumpels und ich fahren morgen früh ne Runde.
Wennd Bock hast, kommst halt einfach.

Genaue Daten stehen dort auch.

Also, tschö!


----------



## R31N1 (2. März 2004)

Hy

Kommt jetzt zwar etwas späht aber ich hab der Thread erst jetzt gefunden.

Ich komme auch aus Ellwangen und kauf mir bald 'n Poison Taxin.

mfg R31N1


----------



## Carsten (9. März 2004)

Wir wollen für Aalen und Umgebeung ein eigens Lokalforum grüden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=92791

stimmt mal dafür ab, damit es was wird. Sagt einfach, daß Ihr das auch wollt


----------



## CruizinKev (21. April 2005)

ah hier ich, bin auch aus ellwangen  bin aber was "biken" angeht, wieder "newbie"....


----------



## damdam79 (27. April 2005)

Servus...nochmal den Thread aktivieren...

Hab heute morgen in Aalen nen DHler auf nem Specialized Big Hit gesehen.
Die Bullen haben da grad ne Kontrolle gemacht.  Anscheinend alles Supi
gegangen, nachdem er's als Sportgerät deklariert hat. Dann waren se nur noch
an den technischen Dingen interessiert.

Er selber ist nicht hier in der Community, aber er hat gemeint,
dass er immer mit nem anderen fährt. Vielleicht gibt's hier diesen ominösen Aalener, der immer mit einem
Big Hit-Fahrer (+RST Doppelbrückengabel) die Stadt unsicher macht ?

Das wär echt kewl. Dann wär mir hier nimmer so langweilig. ;D

Tschö
Damdam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

